# Ping G15 Picture help



## Moff (May 12, 2011)

Goes anyone have any idea why this G15 driver I found on eBay has what look like an allen key hole on the sole after the Ping name?

You need to enlarge the piccy to see it clearly.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/300554348635?ru=ht...1#ht_500wt_1032


----------



## brendy (May 12, 2011)

No Idea but that shaft fitting isnt standard neither, mine doesnt look like that.


----------



## RGDave (May 12, 2011)

I can't even see the listing. It's "private". What's that all about?


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2011)

Big old FAKE.

Go to Ping's website or Golfbidder and compare the pictures.

Not even close.


----------



## drawboy (May 12, 2011)

It's a full stop.


----------



## Moff (May 12, 2011)

Which would confirm a fake as the real McCoy seems to have none?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2011)

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/09Ping_Golf_G15_Driver.html

Think it proves the e-bay is fake


----------



## thecraw (May 12, 2011)

I actually think its one of Pings demo's with the interchangeable shafts. which screw in and out.

I may be wrong.


----------



## Imurg (May 12, 2011)

Possibly a very good call Craw - not seen one so I wouldn't know but the listing did mention it was a demo club.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 12, 2011)

Craw has the eye for ping, strange I thought he was younger than 50


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2011)

I actually think its one of Pings demo's with the interchangeable shafts. which screw in and out.

I may be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think Crawford may be right. My G15 didn't have that mark and the 3rd picture showing the hosel of the club doesn't look "right" either.


----------



## Moff (May 17, 2011)

I actually think its one of Pings demo's with the interchangeable shafts. which screw in and out.

I may be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think Crawford may be right. My G15 didn't have that mark and the 3rd picture showing the hosel of the club doesn't look "right" either.
		
Click to expand...

Craw was correct - Its the club which the Ping fitter uses to test different shaft / heads etc when custom fitting.

Coincidently Craw - Played your course on Friday there - 17th broke me! Two straight into the wall off the tee & ended up losing 2 & 1 to one of your club mates.

Gutted.

Lovely little course though.


----------



## Moff (May 17, 2011)

It was par 3 16th actually!


----------

